# Surf fishing gear/tackle advice



## midten (Aug 13, 2008)

I am coming to Perdido first week of October. Fished from the surf last fall at Seagrove. I'm a Tennessee boy and need some advice. I had decent luck last fall with lady fishbut I think my gear was too small to get to the bigger fish. I have a 7 ft. rod w/spinning reel strung with 12 lb mono. I used this with pompano rigs and also jigs/spoons. I was only able to get bait and lures out about 50 yds max. Caught no pomps...not sure what was wrong...guys down the beach from me were catching several. Tried to wade out further a few times but know I saw a shark right off the first sandbar on one trip out so I decided to stay on the beach.

I got a 12 ft. rod recently with a spinning reel that will hold about 240 yds of 25# - 30# line. I plan on stringing this with braided to minimize twist, etc. Thought I might try for a shark with this set up. What else might it be good for? With braided do you back it up with mono? If so, how do you attach the braided to the mono? What about leaders?

Just looking for some general advice on what the most productive set up might be for a novice surf fisher like me at this time of the year (early October). I'll probably get to fish a couple hours every early morning and then a few hours again at night once the kids are in bed.

I love this site. I have learned a lot and, if the good Lord is willing, my goal is to one day be able to spend a lot of time fishing from the surf and sea in the Florida Gulf. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

as far as searching for pomps, where you are on the beach matters. read this thread.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic77232-17-1.aspx



i back my braid with mono and i use a uni to uni knot. there are some tutorials on line for the uni knot system. 



as far as surf fishing, i dont do very much from the beach, so maybe someone else can chime in. the longer rod should get you more distance on your casts and help you keep your line our of the waves.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Where in Mid Tenn do you live. I lived in Murfreesboro for 8 yrs and Tullahoma further south for 4. I second the uni-uni connection for a braid to mono link. Check out the post by Xibowhunter entitled North Florida Surf Fishing-he had some similar questions. If you have other questions or want some specifics shoot me a PM.

-Jason


----------

